# Pics of you drawn back?



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=805750


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hope this helps


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Hope this helps


you might want loosen up your grip


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> you might want loosen up your grip


thats what I was thinking


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Hope this helps


You could do with some adjustments youself -

Original









Quick photoshop adjustment









Most noteably : 
shortening your draw length to give you a more natural posture and muscle positions (you could also shorten the release aid strap if thats possible to bring your hand and rear shoulder into position).
loosening both your hands - dont grip the bow or the release.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is my daughter










here is me


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> You could do with some adjustments youself -
> 
> Original
> 
> ...


How do those pictures work?
I have tried shooting with a shorter draw length( it is only 27"). It doesn't feel right, and it feels kinda cramped if I go shorter than 27". I don't grip the bow hard( I have a hard time shooting with an open hand because right at the shot I close my hand), but I should loosen up my grip some. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's one from above. N7709K, even though I'm shootign a longbow, that's the same form you would use with your compound. Straight through the bow arm and shoulders. This will help loosen your grip also, as well as improve your consistency.

It's too bright outside to get some pictures from the ide, but I should have some later.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Midwesthunter:
Maybe instead of looking on here for "how to shoot advice" you should look at books and videos that show you what to do. Although there are some pretty darn good archers on here, none of us are perfect... yet! We're all working on it! 
Kegan:
Nice alignment! what's the poundage?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

N7709K said:


> How do those pictures work?
> I have tried shooting with a shorter draw length( it is only 27"). It doesn't feel right, and it feels kinda cramped if I go shorter than 27". I don't grip the bow hard( I have a hard time shooting with an open hand because right at the shot I close my hand), but I should loosen up my grip some.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


They are meant to highlight the bone and muscle posture within the pic, and give you something to compare (the alignment of the lines is easeir to see than bones within the body). of course this leaves some room for interpretation as all people are different but it does help get things together.

If you have fully tested shooting at (a range of) lower draw lengths and they dont feel comfortable i wouldnt worry about it. But remmember; your body has a memory and can give you similar feedback when something is different as when something is wrong.

Work on the bow hand grip though, try to make a ring with your thumb and index finger to help stop the grabbing.



kegan said:


> Straight through the bow arm and shoulders. This will help loosen your grip also, as well as improve your consistency.


Triangle of POWAH!










This posture has many advantages, one of the main ones being the ability to comfortably use higher weights.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Midwesthunter:
> Maybe instead of looking on here for "how to shoot advice" you should look at books and videos that show you what to do. Although there are some pretty darn good archers on here, none of us are perfect... yet! We're all working on it!
> Kegan:
> Nice alignment! what's the poundage?


Thank you! It's a little over 70#

BigBc's right. It makes it much easier to shoot higher weights (before, as soon as I became tired I couldn't shoot my stronger longbows worth a darn. Since adopting proper form, this hasn't been nearly as big an issue).

It will also make you much more consistent on targets and in the woods.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of me shooting my bt release, and my target setup.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

This post is just to have 5 posts so i can post pictures


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

And here is my stance: 








I know the draw length is a little short but it's all i have, being on a tight budget. Anyway, this works pretty well. Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnTheRipper said:


> And here is my stance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:zip:


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, i'm now officialy saving some moeny for a new bow. Here's a song dedicated to my current bow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cZild-HTg8.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

JohnTheRipper said:


> Yep, i'm now officialy saving some moeny for a new bow. Here's a song dedicated to my current bow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cZild-HTg8.


Your best bet is the classifieds or eBay, you should be able to pick up a more serious bow at a great price when you get the money together.
Stick at it with your current bow and stay focused on getting the new one :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i too am working on my form, i posted pics of me on general archery discusion, and i got some really good advice from nuts&bolts. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=872474


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bowhunterjon said:


> i too am working on my form, i posted pics of me on general archery discusion, and i got some really good advice from nuts&bolts. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=872474


The advice N&B gave you was on how to take a decent picture so that he can give you advice on your form.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

heres me last year... i now shoot a bowtech equalizer and switched to a hinge


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't know what is up with my evil eye, but here's me drawn back.

Ha, funny.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Here are a couple pics of me shooting my bt release, and my target setup.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


draw length looks a little long but could be angle


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are 2 of me, kind of scared to post them cuz I don't know if my form is any good.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I have never been to concerned about my form, as long as I can shoot good with the form I have


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Well, I have never been to concerned about my form, as long as I can shoot good with the form I have


+1 The deer probably won't care if my anchor point is a little off or my back elbow a little low.....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

ztc92 said:


> Here are 2 of me, kind of scared to post them cuz I don't know if my form is any good.


I just want to help.. Here it goes:

I would drop your elbow just a tad. It looks a bit too straight, but it could be the shirt. 
The grip looks a little tight. Look at this. 
http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripA.jpg
That is where the bow should be on your bow hand. It does feel weird at first, but it results in more consistent shooting and works better. 
Finally, shorten your release. Your finger should be on the trigger between the 1st and 2nd knuckle, and your finger is just barely touching it.
At my local shop, that is most people's problems: they have a long release. Because of where the trigger finger is, people tend to push the trigger down, as apposed to pulling it back. That causes the bow to rise and give a weak shot. 

I really hope this helps. Good shooting to all of you!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ztc92 said:


> +1 The deer probably won't care if my anchor point is a little off or my back elbow a little low.....


With a compound I have no clue, but barebow with traditional equipment good form means the difference between a miss at 20 yards or a clean, ethical kill at 40.

But the again, I don't shoot compounds.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

master hunter said:


> heres mine


Do you have a pic of you from the side? Looks like near perfect form to me and I would like to study it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> With a compound I have no clue, but barebow with traditional equipment good form means the difference between a miss at 20 yards or a clean, ethical kill at 40.
> 
> But the again, I don't shoot compounds.


Good form = better shooting = less mistakes = more kills :darkbeer:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> Here's one from above. N7709K, even though I'm shootign a longbow, that's the same form you would use with your compound. Straight through the bow arm and shoulders. This will help loosen your grip also, as well as improve your consistency.
> 
> It's too bright outside to get some pictures from the ide, but I should have some later.


Kegan no offense or anything but i do not agree with the form being the same. Shooting traditional you should be bent over more and your form a little more open. Now if you shoot by looking down the arrow i don't know the form on that but that is the way I have been tought to shoot instinctive.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ztc92 said:


> +1 The deer probably won't care if my anchor point is a little off or my back elbow a little low.....


No it won't care, if ya miss. lol. Anchor point is vital to making a good shot


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> No it won't care, if ya miss. lol. Anchor point is vital to making a good shot


haha ya i spose, I was just trying to say that if what you have works, theres no reason to obsess over perfect form. 

For example, I have a friend that plays basketball....its his favorite sport, and he is amazing. He is the best 3 point shooter I have ever seen. Here is the catch...his form is horrible. So what I am tryiing to say, IMO practice is far more important to me that perfect form, and I think that if what you are doing is working well for you, you probably dont have much to worry about.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> Kegan no offense or anything but i do not agree with the form being the same. Shooting traditional you should be bent over more and your form a little more open. Now if you shoot by looking down the arrow i don't know the form on that but that is the way I have been tought to shoot instinctive.


You're shooting Asbell style. Such is fine for close range hutning, but it's far from good. Ever seen Asbell shoot at a distance beyong 25 yards? Of course not.

Traditional is very similiar to a compound, to a recurve, to a longbow, or to any bow. Proper form is the easiest to repeat and msot conducive to good shooting.

I spent years trying with little success to use Asbell form or this and that. Didn't help. Hunching over and openning the stance creats bends in the joints which are variables which ruin an average shooters chance of any success, as well as putting mroe stress on the shooter.


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> You're shooting Asbell style. Such is fine for close range hutning, but it's far from good. Ever seen Asbell shoot at a distance beyong 25 yards? Of course not.
> 
> Traditional is very similiar to a compound, to a recurve, to a longbow, or to any bow. Proper form is the easiest to repeat and msot conducive to good shooting.
> 
> I spent years trying with little success to use Asbell form or this and that. Didn't help. Hunching over and openning the stance creats bends in the joints which are variables which ruin an average shooters chance of any success, as well as putting mroe stress on the shooter.


The part about the joints beeing variables makes so much sense, I read that and was like DING! Lightbuld just came on for me. But I do have one question....why is it recomended to have a slight bend in the elbow of your bow hand? Wouldn't that make if harder to repeat?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

ztc92 said:


> The part about the joints beeing variables makes so much sense, I read that and was like DING! Lightbuld just came on for me. But I do have one question....why is it recomended to have a slight bend in the elbow of your bow hand? Wouldn't that make if harder to repeat?


with a compound, it's actually pretty easy to repeat, as long as your anchor is consistent. the slight bend is partly for string clearance, and partly to get a more relaxed feel during the shot. now as far as the shot itself and follow thru are concerned, you're right, it will make it a little harder to repeat, but that's where practice comes in :wink:


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> with a compound, it's actually pretty easy to repeat, as long as your anchor is consistent. the slight bend is partly for string clearance, and partly to get a more relaxed feel during the shot. now as far as the shot itself and follow thru are concerned, you're right, it will make it a little harder to repeat, but that's where practice comes in :wink:


Im having lots of problems with the anchor point lately....I just keep growing, and its never the same lol.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ztc92 said:


> Im having lots of problems with the anchor point lately....I just keep growing, and its never the same lol.


I had the same problem for about a year, just stick with it and you'll be fine. If you keep on changing to accomodate the growth things will head downhill. If your like me theres no keeping up with it.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bowtechy95 said:


> heres me last year... i now shoot a bowtech equalizer and switched to a hinge


Ive saw you at shoots before.

your a good shot!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ztc92 said:


> The part about the joints beeing variables makes so much sense, I read that and was like DING! Lightbuld just came on for me. But I do have one question....why is it recomended to have a slight bend in the elbow of your bow hand? Wouldn't that make if harder to repeat?


Well, with longbows it's sorta "forced". With the heel of your hand down trying to shoot straight makes it easier to hyperextend your arm. So you want it straight, but not locked. Still rigid. 

A bent elbow does help with clearence, and if your shoulder is bent then a straight arm will want to "yank". But it's better to just straighten it up with your shoulders anyway.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Atta girl!!!*



sweetpeajessw said:


> Don't know what is up with my evil eye, but here's me drawn back.
> 
> Ha, funny.


PERFECTION !!!!:shade:


----------

